# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Φωκαία [Phocee, Koutoubia]

## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Φωκαια (Phoc*_&#232;_*e)* ηταν της ιδιας εταιρειας οπως το *Γαλιλαια (Galil**&#232;**e)*  Εδω δυο φωτογραφιες και ενα φυλλαδιο

The *Phoc*_&#232;_*e* (8,790, 443 ft. long) was built in 1931 as the *Koutoubia* for _Compagnie de Navigation Paquet_. Like her sister *Djenn&#233;;* and her near-sisters *Mar&#233;chal Lyautey* and *Nicolas Paquet* she had two funnels originally.  She was taken over by _Compagnie Fran&#231;aise de Navigation_ in 1961 and renamed *Phoc*_&#232;_*e*, but was only used for a year before being substituted by the *Djenn&#233;;*, now renamed *C&#233;sar&#232;e*.

Εδω ανακοινωσις των εφημεριδων απο τις 16 Νοεμβριου 1961
19611116 Fokaia.jpg

Εδω δυο φωτογραφιες και ενα φυλλαδιο
Phocee.jpg
Phocee1.jpg
Phocee2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτ ποσταλ του *Koutoubia*

Koutoubia.jpg

Φωτογραφια του *Φωκαια (**Phoc*_&#232;_*e**)* 

Phocee1.jpg

Φωτογραφια του *Φωκαια (**Phoc*_&#232;_*e**)* στην Βενετια

Phocee4.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Εδώ σαν KOUTOUBIA.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...toubia-02.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...toubia-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...toubia-04.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εδώ σαν KOUTOUBIA.
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...toubia-02.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...toubia-03.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...toubia-04.html


Επεξηγηση:
Τα δυο φουγαρα εγιναν ενα το 1950




> _Koutoubia_ (Paquet). Construit par les Forges et Chantiers de la M&#233;diterran&#233;e, il est lanc&#233; en 1930. Il est bombard&#233; dans le port de Bougie en 1942. Il est remis &#224; neuf en 1946. En 1950, les deux chemin&#233;es sont remplac&#233;s par une chemin&#233;e. Il est vendu en 1960 &#224; la Compagnie Fran&#231;aise de Navigation. Il sera vendu pour d&#233;molition en 1967.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Επεξηγηση:
> Τα δυο φουγαρα εγιναν ενα το 1950


 
Νίκο ευχαριστώ , μου έλυσες την απορία που είχα αλλά ξέχασα να την διατυπώσω.

----------

